# Was your second child smaller than your first?



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

If your second child was smaller than your first (say your first was 10lbs - but your second was only 7lbs!)- did they came late or early (or exactly as predicted/EDD) compared with your first larger baby???

Please only answer if you had normal healthy pregnancies with both children with no complications, inductions, drugs, etc (other wise - the answer to this question isnt really going to be all that accurate will it! lol)

Also - if you know when you ovulated with both children, so know your acutaly (to the best of your knowledge) conception date to have figured the EDD - answer to that. If you dont, then answer in relavance to how long your first child had time in the womb...if that makes sense lol


----------



## mercury (Jul 2, 2008)

We knew the day each of ours were conceived. Our EDD were right on target with that. Our son was 9lbs 2 oz and he came 4 days after his EDD. Our daughter was 9lbs 1 oz and came on her EDD. So, while the weight wasn't as drastic as your example,she was smaller! We had no drugs or interventions, but I did get a local for my stitches after my son came out since he was sunny side up and I got a 3rd degree tear. THAT hurt worse then him coming out!


----------



## greenmom4 (Dec 19, 2007)

My second baby was 2 oz bigger than my first and came about 2 days earlier than my first. FWIW, my first was a boy, my second was a girl.


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

My first came on his own at 39 weeks and was 8lbs even. My second also came on her own at 41 weeks and 2 days and was 9 lbs 6 0z. My third came on her own at 40 weeks 2 days and was 7 lbs 10 0z.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I know the day of conception for both my first and second children.

My first and second was born only a couple of oz apart.
However, that said, my first was born four weeks early (though not considered premature) and my second was born two days after EDD. SO, if my first had been born on her EDD she would have weighted up to two pounds more.


----------



## sarahwpen (May 9, 2007)

my third was a week and a half later than my second and 6 oz smaller. my first doesn't compare because she was induced. but both second and 3rd were all natural home births. the smaller one was a girl and the larger a boy.


----------



## LittleOne03 (Feb 7, 2004)

My 3rd was smaller than my second. My second was born 4 days before her due date at 7 lbs 10 oz. My third was born a week before her due date and was 6 lbs 11 oz. My second is big boned and solid. My 3rd is smaller boned and petite. It didn't have as much to do with their due dates as it did their builds.


----------



## red_canuck (Feb 7, 2008)

First, DS, was born at 39w 3d and was 8lbs 3 oz
Second, DD, was born at 39w 5d and was 7lbs 15 oz.

(gestational age pretty accurate as I am a charter and now the precise day I ovulate and conceived them both!)

Both natural labours, the only difference was that DS's water broke to signal the beginning of labour while DD's water didn't break until I was practically complete.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DD2 came 3 days later then DD1 (very sure of my dates both times), and was 2 ozs smaller.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Well the polls are looking a bit even lol

I asked - and I know this sounds odd...
without getting long...DS was pretty large at near 11lbs. I ate a lot of sugary things though during pregnancy. I didnt have GD - but I know sugar regardless can make a big baby. I really want to avoid sugar next pregnancy... Because of this, I am positive I will have a smaller baby (theres no other explanation for his size and when I say I ate a chocolate cake a day I am not overexaggerating lol)...and I know there is no way of knowing for sure - but I just feel a smaller baby will be cooking longer in me. I know it doesnt really matter - but also helps me prepare for any 'overdue' battles lol


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

My last son was "extra large". Being 9.5 pounds.

I attribute it to carbs (I ate LOTS of bagels), and there seems to be evidence that a high carb diet can cause a large baby.

This was the only pgcy that I ate a high carb diet, so the idea resonated with me.
I have had a pgcy where I craved sugars, and that baby was similar in size to my others.

So with this LO, I have deliberately cut back on my carbs. And it "seems" to have worked (although I can't be sure until I deliver).


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

I charted when I got pregnant with both my children.

dd1 was born at 38+4 weeks. Weighed 8lbs, 2oz
dd2 was born at 38+3 weeks. Weighed 6lbs, 14oz.

Both were spontaneous, unmedicated births.


----------



## SalmonBayDoula (Jul 10, 2005)

first three weeks early, 9 lb
second two dates post edd, 7 lb

spontaneous rupture, long prodromal 30 hour early labor, quick active and transition, pushed first for 5 hours unmedicated, OP....ended in surgery

spontaneous rupture, long prodromal 30 hour early labor, quick active and transition....pushed second OA, 20 minutes, unmedicated vbac


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

DD came a week later than ds and she was still 2 pounds smaller. I ate lots better and exercised daily! I also avoided animal products with growth hormones.


----------



## Igraine (Jul 1, 2006)

Ds was 10 days late and 8'9.

DD was born the day after her due date and weighed 8.


----------



## mikayla's mama (May 22, 2005)

I voted before I read the question, I did have pitocin with DD#1 but I was already in labor but wasn't moving fast enough for the doctor because my bag of water had already broken.

DD#1 - 8lb 13oz born at 40 weeks 3 days.
DD#2 - 7lb 10oz born at 40 weeks 3 days.

DD#2 is still shorter/smaller than DD#1 was at the age my younger daughter is now.


----------



## 4Blessings (Feb 27, 2008)

DS #1 8 days late 10 lbs.
DS#2 9 days early 9lbs. 3 oz.
DD#1 6 days early 9lbs. 7 oz.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
(say your first was 10lbs - but your second was only 7lbs!)

My first was 10 lbs, I'd love a 7 pounder this time, lol!


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

Out of 4 kids, 3 were a little over 9lbs. #2 was only 7lb7oz, but they did AROM to induce about a week early(never doing that again







: )


----------

